# Looking for a breeder in Indiana



## CT20 (Jul 29, 2012)

Could anyone give me some good breeders that are located in or near Indiana. Also what is the major difference between working lines and show. I just had to put down our gsd of 8 yrs with an enlarged heart. I know things can happen, but our vet said her condition was hereditary, so I am trying to do my homework so that I can get the dog that will have the best chance to have no genetic faults and be a great family pet. Thanks


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

The major difference between show and working lines is basically show lines are bred for conformation and working lines are bred to work. That's not saying a working dog can't get a show title or a show line dog can't work. You should look at the "What to look for in a responsible breeder" thread.

Could you give a little more information, like what's your price range?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Try here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/184486-indiana-breeders.html


----------



## CT20 (Jul 29, 2012)

So are working lines more athletic dogs? Price range would be from $1000-2000. Also are working lines more or less aggressive, or the same?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

If you don't mind a bit of a drive (4-5 hrs from Indiana I think) I always recommend Bill Kulla and Jennifer Acevedo in Illinois.

:: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::

They gave me my absolute dream dog, and I will go back to them for my next puppy. They actually have a fantastic litter coming up out of the same female my Hunter is from.


----------



## CT20 (Jul 29, 2012)

So in everyone's opinion, which makes for a better family pet? Show or working? 
Should let you know we have a westie and a cat in the house also


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

All lines have exemplary specimens, you just have to know the right place to look. Meet the dogs, or at the very least talk to someone who has met the dogs. Talk to someone who has similar ideas of what they want in a dog and can help you search, or can talk about the dogs in an objective manner for you to then make an opinion from.

I have both working lines and west German show lines, all are very nice pet dogs (I happen to work mine, but they would do fine as just companions) who settle in the home, but are active animals and enjoy a game of fetch, a bike ride, a jog, or a swim. The only dog I will not trust with a child, a cat, or another dog without direct supervision is my back yard bred dog who has a poor temperament, health problems, and extremely high prey drive with low thresholds.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

CT20 said:


> So in everyone's opinion, which makes for a better family pet? Show or working?
> Should let you know we have a westie and a cat in the house also


I wouldn't focus so much on whether or not showlines or working lines are better; focus on the breeders and the dogs they produce. Any reputable breeder will be producing solid, stable dogs with exceptional temperaments. From what I gather, you want a social, biddable, low drive, medium energy family companion... you can get this from both lines as long as you find a great breeder. Even a high drive working line litter will have lower drive, lower energy puppies occasionally. Just find a breeder you like, tell them exactly what you want, and wait for them to produce that puppy for you.


----------

